# Cows on first?



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2010)

Guy 1: Look! A bunch of cows!

Guy 2: Herd of cows!

Guy 1: Of course I?ve heard of cows!

Guy 2: No, no! A cow herd!

Guy 1: What do I care if a cow heard? I didn't say anything I shouldn?t have!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 14, 2010)

Hee hee. There's an ad for cow management software on this page.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Hee hee. There's an ad for cow management software on this page.  :lol:



:rofl:


----------



## Banned (Mar 15, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Hee hee. There's an ad for cow management software on this page.  :lol:


 
You can save time, improve organization, and make better decisions (like what the cows should hear) with this software.

:rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2010)

> and make better decisions (like what the cows should hear) with this  software.


So I guess it's like iTunes for cows.  Of course, if the cows had their own iPods, they could self-manage themselves.


----------



## Banned (Mar 15, 2010)

iTunes, iPods, and iPhones for cows.  What is this world coming to?!

I wonder if whales have iPods?  (get it?  a "pod" of whales...hahahaha).


----------



## Mari (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't like cows. I was chased by a cow when I was little and it has scarred me for life. And every single house we have bought has been next to a cow pasture. Nice.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> I don't like cows



They're pretty good on the barbeque...



Cat Dancer said:


> every single house we have bought has been next to a cow pasture.



Were the cow pastures there when you moved in? or are cows following you (pre-cow-invasion strategy)?

Or is it just that in your state there is no land that is NOT next to a cow pasture...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

I think all of that is true. I think they definitely are following me. I think I need that cow management software. I also snicker when I drive by McDonalds. :lol:

When we had goats (that was a big fiasco) we fenced in our property so the neighbors cows couldn't come up to our fence anymore (it's really confusing and I can't explain better than that), but before that I really enjoyed scaring the cows and making them run away. Payback, I guess. Or maybe I'm as evil as they are.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2010)

..You may just have ruined McDonald's for me :lol:...nah...

Just remember, cows are intelligent - they will remember you.  i.e.:  be nice......Ok, kidding.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2010)

The cows that live next to my property seem nice, though they do seem less intelligent than a dog.   It's always weird, though, when I notice they have "moved on."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> cows are intelligent



Compared to what? Slugs?


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2010)

My grandfather was a dairy farmer.  When he sold the farm (and the cows), they all came back from great distances.  On the day that they left, they all came back in time for the nighttime milking - and stuck their heads into the kitchen window to find him....I think they're intelligent animals.   It doesn't meant that I particularly want to get "that" close to them...

I don't know - My grandfather always swore they were intelligent - what the heck do I know about cows? :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2010)

YouTube - Cows With Guns (music by Dana Lyons, www.cowswithguns.com)

YouTube - The Cow-Goat Song


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

They should like me. I am vegetarian for Pete's sake. :lol:

They could be intelligent, but don't they lick their own noses? Ewww.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

He hee. Those are funny.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> They should like me. I am vegetarian for Pete's sake. :lol:
> 
> They could be intelligent, but don't they lick their own noses? Ewww.


 

Wait a second - don't you have cats and dogs?   Licking their noses, well...I won't finish that sentence for you CD.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, but this thread wasn't about cats or dogs.


----------



## Domo (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah but they lick things a lot worse then their noses


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I still wasn't talking about them here so I'm not sure what the point is? I was just trying to be light hearted anyway. I wasn't attacking the intelligence of cows or anything.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 16, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Yeah, but I still wasn't talking about them here so I'm not sure what the point is? I was just trying to be light hearted anyway. I wasn't attacking the intelligence of cows or anything.



Some people just can't stay on topic. Besides, attacking "the intelligence of cows" is like attacking "the philanthropy of sharks" hard to fight what you cannot see...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL.  I grew up around cow and some are really dumb, I think anyway. Some dogs are dumb too. Had a couple of dumb cats too.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 16, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Yeah, but I still wasn't talking about them here so I'm not sure what the point is? I was just trying to be light hearted anyway. I wasn't attacking the intelligence of cows or anything.



I was just gently teasing you, CD.  No offense was intended.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, ok.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 18, 2010)

Cows Caused the Economic Collapse | Psychology Today


----------

